# list your best movies



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

what films can you list when you've watched and thought thats the best????

1.crash (not the old sick 1,if any 1 knows,ha)
2.stand by me
3.face off
4.pulp fiction
5.finding nemo


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Face off has just started on Watch +1 sky channel 155.


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

my top 5 would have to be

1. man on fire
2. godfather collection
3. million dollar baby
4. Harry potter ( yes i said it !) 
5 gone in 60 seconds


there are more


Angels and demon
Taken ( its on just now sky screen 2)


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

1. Snatch
2. Lock, stock & 2 smoking barrels. 
3. Pulp Fiction
4. Reservoir Dogs
5. Goodfellas
6. The Warriors
7. Apocalypse Now
8. Full Metal Jacket

are my current top 8


----------



## dantheman (Dec 10, 2007)

as good as it gets
man about dog


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

1. A Clockwork Orange
2. Eden Lake
3. Session 9 
4. Face/Off 
5. Saw (pretty much all of them)


----------



## Rizzo (Jan 22, 2009)

1. Taken
2. The Bourne Series
3. 1408
4. Black Hawk Down
5. Love, Honour and Obey


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

-Shawshank Redemption
-Pulp Fiction
-Man on Fire
-Friday
-Ronin
-187
-Toy Story
-Home Alone 1&2

There's loads more, but They're the ones off the top of my head


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not in any particular order:

1. Layer Cake
2. Weekend in Bruges
3. Spartacus
4. Gladiator
5. Shawshank Redemption
6. Ronin
7. The Dead Zone
8. The Medusa Touch
9. The Wild Geese
10. Ice Age


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Christ, no-one will be know most of mine:
1. IF.... (by Lindsey Andersen)
2. Enter the Dragon
3. White Nights
4. Gran Torrino
5. Dads Army
6. Ronin
7. Battle of Britain
8. Wall Street
9. Slumdog Millionaire
10. Zatoichi or the Seven Samurai


----------



## Glennroy (Jul 12, 2006)

1 Dawn of the dead 1978
2 day of the dead
3 shogun assassin
4 300
5 demons
6 rambo 4
7 saw (all of them)


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Not in any particular order:

American psycho
lost boys
enter the dragon
Pulp Fiction
The Usual Suspects 
Se7en
Saw 
Léon
Reservoir Dogs 
Donnie Darko


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Cullers said:


> Christ, no-one will be know most of mine:
> 
> 4. Gran Torrino
> 
> 8. Wall Street


Gran Torrino is an excellent film,

I was listening to Talking Heads the other day - 'This must be the Place (Naive Melody)' which makes me think of Wall Street everytime I hear it 

Mine are probably:
1. The Shawshank Redemption
2. The Green Mile (On TV tonight)
3. Goodfellas
4. Gladiator
5. Deliverance
6. Armageddon
7. Bladerunner
8. Saving Private Ryan
9. Black Hawk Down
10.American Beauty


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

1. Rocky 1
2. Rocky 2
3. Rocky 3
4. Rocky 4
5. Rocky 5
6. Bedknobs and Broomsticks
 :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Clerks 1 & 2

:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

1/ Godfather 1
2/ Godfather 2
3/ Godfather 3
4/ Goodfella's
5/ Snatch
6/ Layer Cake
7/ Lock Stock
8/ Stand by me
9/ Green Mile
10/ A bridge too far


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Not in any real order;

The Wicker Man
The Rocky Horror Picture show
The Shawshank Redemption
Mr Deeds Goes To Town (inspired the song, "Cinderella Man" by Rush)
The Italian Job
Get Carter
Casino


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

The Dark Knight
Wal E (The joys of having an 8 year old  )
UP (As above (funny to watch grown men cry in a cinema (me included))
Ronin (Best car chase scene ever)
Schindlers List (Everyone should watch this)
Clockwork Orange
Gran Torino (Clint Eastwood was awesome)


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

In no order and really a list, rather than a top 10...

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
Dodgeball
Dogma
Bourne Identity/Ultimatum/Supremacy
The Blade Trilogy
Blazing Saddles
The new Batman films
The Prestige


----------



## pushtiulk (Aug 9, 2008)

In no order:

1. The Godfather (all 3 parts)
2. 24
3. Prison Break (first season)
4. Man on Fire
5. Face Off
6. The Fast & The Furious


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

In no order.

1. Kung Fu Hustle
2. Independance Day
3. Shawshank Redemption
4. Office Space
5. Lucky number sleven

And series wise.

1. 24
2. Red Dwarf
3. Stargate SG1
4. Brittas Empire
5. Lie To Me


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

casino
scarface
cass
superbad 
ali
american gangster
blazing saddles 
toy story
cars
and all rockys and godfather trilogy


----------



## Dubbed (Aug 31, 2006)

5 that i can think of while i am at work are - 

Leon
Snatch
Goonies
Stand by Me
Life of David Gale


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Schindler's List
Shawshank Redemption
American Pie (i laughed so hard the first time)
American History X (horrible but good)
6ixth Sense
Se7en
Star Wars - Empire Strikes Back
Goonies
Stardust (I'm a big softie really. And, DeNiro in a dress is comic genius)
The Truman Show
Top Gun
Wierd Science (first pair of boobs i saw on TV)
Porkies - It's just too funny.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

In no particular order

Schindler's List
Taken
Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Snatch
Italian Job (original)


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

The commitments 
Reservoir of dogs
any Carry On film


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

The Goonies

Debbie does Dallas


----------

